# YouTube



## contour12 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello - does anyone know how to download movie from YouTube?

Please educate me?

Thanks
CT


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start by creating an account there, I think that will answer most of your questions. There is also a *Help* link that answers issues like that.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually, I don't think they allow downloading........they have it blocked somehow. I believe I read that in the FAQ.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Starting from February I have used http://youtubedownload.altervista.org/. I use GOM player to play the videos, which also plays many other videos; from http://www.gomlab.com/eng/

johnni


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.videodownloadx.com/
http://www.downloadandsaveyoutubevideos.info/
http://www.downloadyoutubevideos.com/
http://keepvid.com/
http://vixy.net/
http://www.downloader9.com/
http://www.vidgrab.com/
http://www.techcrunch.com/get-youtube-movie/
http://heywatch.com/
http://www.savevideodownload.com/download.php

There's also another decent site in the internet......
Google


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I mis-spoke, I was thinking uploading a video.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was wondering what you were talking about.


----------



## contour12 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for the tips.

CT


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I mis-spoke, I was thinking uploading a video.


I'm "*confused*" enough.......JohnWill, Thanks for clarifying !!


----------

